# New EMT looking for first job



## nyzdp4 (Aug 20, 2007)

So I just got certified in New York City, and I have no idea where to start. I put my name on the FDNY list, so what now?
should I start calling hospitals?
I was advised not to go to transcare, but what other privite companys could I call?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 20, 2007)

I myself am in this position.  Lets see

Transcare obviously
Citywide seems to be a big one  718-597-6100
Our Lady of Mercy
New York Presbyterian
St. Vincent's Catholic Medical Center
NYU Downtown
EMpress ambulance in Yonkers

if you get any more share it with me


----------



## nyzdp4 (Aug 20, 2007)

thank you, very much.
I'm excited to start working.
and good luck to you


----------



## jeepermedic (Aug 26, 2007)

*another*

I am yet in the same predictament except in arkansas. Just keep searching and eventully someone will contact you!!!


----------



## Jon (Aug 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly - there is a Brooklyn-based branch of AMR, too.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 27, 2007)

Jon said:


> If I remember correctly - there is a Brooklyn-based branch of AMR, too.



you can find anything in Brooklyn.  You can find old German subs sitting in the harbour.


----------



## cptff (Aug 28, 2007)

Are there any Emt jobs that do not require the national registry?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 28, 2007)

cptff said:


> Are there any Emt jobs that do not require the national registry?



NY Jobs require a NY state certification. National registry is usally not required.


----------



## cptff (Aug 28, 2007)

firecoins said:


> NY Jobs require a NY state certification. National registry is usally not required.



thanks. i just finished the course and i got a certificate, but i think its just the course completion.  i have been looking for jobs but they all need nr.  im from california


----------



## firecoins (Aug 28, 2007)

cptff said:


> thanks. i just finished the course and i got a certificate, but i think its just the course completion.  i have been looking for jobs but they all need nr.  im from california



I do not know how CA. works. The NA might be your certificate class.  If it is, you HAVE to take it.  NY has a separate certification process from the NA.


----------



## worknplay (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, the job search is slow for me too. I'm in Illinois. The other problem I've come across is similar to Cptff's, except I'm taking the national and the one job that did respond wants me to take the State. 
I thought most people would be asking for national...I hadn't really considered the idea that if they wanted the state exam then the national wouldn't help.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 29, 2007)

worknplay said:


> Yeah, the job search is slow for me too. I'm in Illinois. The other problem I've come across is similar to Cptff's, except I'm taking the national and the one job that did respond wants me to take the State.
> I thought most people would be asking for national...I hadn't really considered the idea that if they wanted the state exam then the national wouldn't help.



I am having a problem understanding something.  When you get to the end of your class, getting certified isn't necessary?  The class here in NY ends in taking the NYS exam which ends in certification.  Most employers can not use you unless your certified by the state so just taking the class means nothing.


----------



## worknplay (Aug 29, 2007)

I really don't know. I'm clueless. I have a certification from the class. I took my practicals and everything. All I know is I'm waiting for the national exam and when I told superior (the company that contacted me) the lady said "ooh...we require State exam. If you take it and get everything together you can give me a call"
That's when I began to get confused.
:unsure:
Is the state kind of incorporated into the national? or would I probably need to take two different exams?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 29, 2007)

worknplay said:


> I really don't know. I'm clueless. I have a certification from the class. I took my practicals and everything. All I know is I'm waiting for the national exam and when I told superior (the company that contacted me) the lady said "ooh...we require State exam. If you take it and get everything together you can give me a call"
> That's when I began to get confused.
> :unsure:
> Is the state kind of incorporated into the national? or would I probably need to take two different exams?



did you get a card saying you were certified in Ill.?

http://www.idph.state.il.us/a-zlist.htm
check here on how to get the state certification.


----------



## worknplay (Aug 29, 2007)

no, i haven't recieved my test date for the national though either. I finished my class August 2nd.


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm amazed that you would consider starting a career in any field and not find out exactly what the requirements are to work in that field.  It's not rocket science people.   You find out and then you know.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 29, 2007)

The criteria varies wildly from state to state.  Some states have the NR as their state test.  Some states acknowledge but don't require NR.  Some states don't recognize NR.  

The first part of your EMT class should have included a component on how your state regulates EMT's.  It should have included background on what agency within your state regulates the certification and also how you achieve that.  In my state, you can't even take a class on EMT without an agency sponsor.  This is the agency that will hold your certification as part of their licensure as an EMS agency within the state.  Fire Departments, Civil or Private Ambulance Co, National Parks, some law enforcement agencies, all can sponsor people for the class with the intention of putting them to work upon completion.  

I would contact your instructor and ask about what you need to do next.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 29, 2007)

You might also contact your State's EMS regulatory agency and ask them.


----------



## worknplay (Aug 29, 2007)

Kaisu said:


> I'm amazed that you would consider starting a career in any field and not find out exactly what the requirements are to work in that field.  It's not rocket science people.   You find out and then you know.



I <i>thought</i> i knew what was going on, by what the instructors were telling us. -_- Until I ran into problems. So, I'm asking around, I'm finding out, and now I know. Thanks for everyone's help. I tried getting a hold of my instructor previously but she went on vacation after graduation. She should be back now since she has kids.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 29, 2007)

Again, another victim of a poor teacher and poor instution representation. Unfortunately, it appears that as long as they (teaching centers) has someone with a patch and pulse, they can teach and will have some form of an EMS class. 

I have not yet found another .."medical profession" .. that is not aware of the requirements, license, certification and responsibilities of their profession, especially from someone just graduated from it. 

This is not the first post as such, this is why I am so frustrated and dissapointed with the system. Until, we quit having a "puppy mill" type of training and cranking out basics by the thousands monthly, we will continue to have no professionalism. Students, should be taught and tested over their license and professional requirements in the beginning of the course and re-emphasized during the course with a final briefing before testing for clarrification. If you did not recieve such, you were short changed!

R/r 911


----------

